# Fantasy Art thread



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

Browsing Pinterest and saw this. Loved it. Thought it may make an interesting thread?

Post the fantasy art that "speaks" to you.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Sep 20, 2017)

My Latest Graphic Art:


----------



## April (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HaShev (Sep 23, 2017)

Tonight's graphic art work.


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (Sep 25, 2017)

Accidentally keeping up with the Moon theme.
Made this tonight, before I saw the art posted.


----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait, how did that get in there?!?


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 25, 2017)

Last one tonight.  Need to bail guys.  Have fun.


----------



## April (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## xband (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## xband (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool pics but I lack the knowledge how to do that. My picture skill is limited to my avatar. These dadburn new fangled computers!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2017)

Find a pic, right click, click copy image, come here, right click again, paste. Done!


----------



## xband (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Find a pic, right click, click copy image, come here, right click again, paste. Done!



First I have to learn how to copy and paste which I tried more than twice and all attempts were unsuccessful. When I click the copy dropdown it copies but goes somewhere points unknown where I cannot find it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2017)

Its in your mouse. You are just copying it. It will not go anywhere until you paste it.

Try again.

Right clicke, COPY IMAGE. Right click. PASTE.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2017)

Thusly.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2017)

Try the one above.

Right click it. COPY IMAGE. Then PASTE here in reply. See if it works.


----------



## xband (Oct 6, 2017)

xband said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Find a pic, right click, click copy image, come here, right click again, paste. Done!
> ...



edit: Save is no problem for me and I usually save to desktop where I see it as an icon. Thanks in advance if you can teach me how to do it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2017)

You can see it here, lol. Just try it. So I can go to bed, lol.


----------



## xband (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You can see it here, lol. Just try it. So I can go to bed, lol.



I need a corrective action maintenance card which starts at the very beginning and after two pages ends. Decades ago I was offered a job as a tech writer and may have been a good or bad job that I declined even though it was high pay.


----------



## April (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 19, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2017)




----------

